# Rescaping my 125g



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

The first pic is the before :laugh: I got rid of the pygos and got a manuelli. I just wanted some input as I start replanting. I am going to put most of the plants and drift wood in the middle and work my way out to the sides. I need to go get some more plants tomorrow so I haven't started planting. I still have all the plants you see in the first pic. I will be working on this tomorrow so check back and give me some feed back.

I have 1.8wpg
Co2 injection
Soilmaster select substrate
FX5 filter

Thanks


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I love your manny. I want one so bad but the wife always says "YOU ALREADY HAE TO MANY TANKS,,blah blah"! I wish I could cohab them with my rhom........with out a ugly divider. ps nice fish. how is he doing with the exos. those are exos right


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Love the manny, nice find!!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> Love the manny, nice find!!


Shark Aquarium still has a couple but this guy is one of a kind.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

rickstsi said:


> Love the manny, nice find!!


Shark Aquarium still has a couple but this guy is one of a kind.









[/quote]

Did you have him shipped or did you take a ride over there?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Just wanted to get some opinions on the plants and drift wood. I have to boil the wood tonight and will be placing everything in the tank tomorrow. I also have some swords and tiger val aside from the plants in the pics.Please feel free to give any suggestions.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Well here is the latest. Let me know what you think. Took most of the day and i hope i didn't stress out Stewie to much. He seems to like his new home even though he hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys thought I should give you an update. Some of the plants have grown but they also lost some of there color. I think I could be from the low light I'm running at this time. I am building a canopy for some T-5 lights so we will see if that helps with that. I also added a surface skimmer witch made a huge difference on light penetration. Please let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice!

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That tank looks absoulutely awesome, It flows nicely with it's decor and seems very natural where everything is placed. It has a nice draw to the center of the tank without being overbearing and still allwows you to take in and appreciate the rest of the tank. Your manny is one lucky fish, keep us posted on any changes of the tank and up to date of the growth of your deadly looking manny.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome, i really love you're setup, the plants are the perfect choice for that tank and fish, and the driftwood makes it complete. Loving it, very well done, Stuwie looks like a mean little b*stard also :laugh:

Once again very well done on the whole thing, look forward to more updates. This tank wins TOTM for me or whatever tank competition it is 







Tank of the year for that matter :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep it up! Nice work


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. They are very much appreciated. I couldn't have done it without all the help from the members on this board. It took me a long time and many different setups to come up with this one but it's a keeper. I will be doing some trimming later on this week so I will post some more pics. Thanks again.









Please feel free to give me any suggestions.



jamezgt said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What kind of substrate are you using?


 The substrate is called "Soilmaster Select" it is like $15 for a 50lb bag. (I have one for sale)The only thing I don't like about it is that it is very light in weight. If you have big fish I would not recommend it. Even my small many stirs it up sometimes. Also if you were planning on planting foreground plants like HC, I would not recommend it.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

rickstsi said:


> Well here is the latest. Let me know what you think. Took most of the day and i hope i didn't stress out Stewie to much. He seems to like his new home even though he hasn't eaten yet.
> 
> View attachment 178937
> 
> ...


Ok that is bad ass. Let it grow out now.


----------

